# KingsLand 1BR vs. 1BR Plus?



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between these two units?   I always thought the 1BR+ was on the second floor, but in reading the descriptions, the descriptions are identical (between 1BR and 1BR+).

Is one an end unit, or some other (useful?) feature?    Please advise and thanks!


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to add onto my own thread, but these were the room descriptions I got...Please note 1BR and 1BR Plus are the same.

1BR

Spacious 1 bedroom/1 bathroom Golf Course view suite on first floor with lanai features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with free-standing shower & separate soaking tub. Generous living room includes cable TV/HD/DVD, AM/FM-MP3 player and king-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access, washer and dryer.  Maximum occupancy: 4.

1BR Plus

Spacious 1 bedroom/1 bathroom Golf Course view suite on first floor with lanai features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with free-standing shower & separate soaking tub. Generous living room includes cable TV/HD/DVD, AM/FM-MP3 player and king-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access, washer and dryer.  Maximum occupancy: 4.

1BR Premier

Spacious 1 bedroom/1 bathroom Golf Course view suite on second floor end unit or top floor with balcony features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with free-standing shower & separate soaking tub. Generous living room includes cable TV/HD/DVD, AM/FM-MP3 player and king-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access, washer and dryer.  Maximum occupancy: 4.


----------



## Big Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

When King's Land was originally sold There were 2 grades of 1 bdr. Plus and Premier.  The difference between the two was upgraded furnishings and location in the premier...  So seeing that a new grade was added it must just apply to location.   We've stayed in premier and it's O.K. ,but a 2 bedroom for less points at the Waikoloa Beach Resort Is more bang for the buck if the "super Pool" is'n"t a big deal.     Big Spike


----------



## chester1122 (Dec 22, 2010)

We've stayed there a few times now. 1bdrm means ground, 1 bdrm plus means second floor and 1 bdrm premier means top floor.

We've stayed in all three types.  We were in a ground floor unit in November and was a bit nervous about the location as we normally try to stay on the top floor. However, I would say that actually being able to walk onto the grass was nice.  The only downside is when you have heavy walkers above you, upside is you get a few more nights for your points.

I would tend to agree if you want more time and don't mind missing the super pool, waikoloa is nice and I actually prefer the units.  That being said, Kingsland is really lovely and if you have points to use up take the plunge.


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm been pretty impressed with HGVC availability in general -- this is my first Gold season and it's interesting how if you are a planner, you can get the higher point units for "reasonable" point requirements (thinking Grand Waikikian and KingsLand).

Lagoon Tower and Kalia still go like hot cakes, and Waikoloa and Bay Club are still widely available.

I must say (again), I am incredibly impressed with the HGVC system and Hawaii availability.

Of course, that's as a reservations lurker, I just hope it's there at 9:01pm PT when I actually WANT the reservation.

Best to all,

Greg


----------

